
The problem isn't that life is unfair, it's that you don't know the rules (2015) - DiabloD3
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-problem-isnt-that-life-is-unfair-2015-11?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits
======
tbirrell
Here is a link not hidden behind an ad-wall

[http://oliveremberton.com/2014/the-problem-isnt-that-life-
is...](http://oliveremberton.com/2014/the-problem-isnt-that-life-is-unfair-
its-your-broken-idea-of-fairness/)

------
orasis
He's spot on about fairness but dead wrong about competition.

Life is not a zero-sum game.

Choose the path of abundance and create new value for others over the path of
scarcity and competition.

~~~
mamon
>> Life is not a zero-sum game.

That might have been true in the past, but with 7.5 billion people on the
planet we are aproaching the point when life becomes zero-sum.

What I mean is that in pre-historic era the caveman that didn't get along with
his tribe could just leave them, go find some uncharted territory and make a
living from what he could hunt and build with his own hands.

Even in Middle Ages, discovery of America was a game changer: suddenly the
people that would otherwise had to live in poverty were given an opportunity
to go to the New World and become rich with nothing but hard work.

Nowadays, we are using so much resources that we have to compete for them. You
cannot easily increase yearly supply of oil, or gas, or food, at least not on
global scale. Also, in developed economies unemployment does not really exist
so to find employees for your startup you need to take them out from other
companies. That's makes the life more and more competitive.

~~~
tga
> in developed economies unemployment does not really exist

Tell that to the millions who are officially unemployed -- and that does not
include everyone not working.

[http://www.tradingeconomics.com/country-list/unemployment-
ra...](http://www.tradingeconomics.com/country-list/unemployment-rate)

------
guitarbill
The article isn't as terrible as the click-bait title, but for completeness
here's some obvious counter examples: some illnesses including cancer, being
hit by a car running a red light, terrorist attacks. All of those are pretty
unfair, and there's no rules behind them.

~~~
coldtea
The article is concerned with unfairness in life in the sense of what people
get (from society, other people, institutions, jobs, etc) not accidents or
acts of nature.

------
pascalxus
Summary: Stop wishing the world was fair, and start understanding how it
actually works.

------
sharemywin
number of people you affect is true but it's multiplied by your impact/value
over other offers. I can spam a billion people but that won't make me the next
facebook.

judges and referees are import because the offer a 3 party opinion.

~~~
wahern
Judges and referees are important because in our system they represent our
conflict resolution process.

But there are other conflict resolution processes, like flipping a coin, trial
by ordeal, killing someone, or just walking away, that don't involve third
parties. Historically those may have been just as prevalent.

Those alternative processes are often horribly inefficient, though, in terms
of producing optimal outcomes. So more advanced societies employ experts to
apply a complex system of rules designed to minimize losses when cooperation
fails. And for the foreseeable future only expert humans are capable of
applying those rules. Nonetheless, people are usually free to agree to follow
simpler processes, like coin flipping.

------
BrailleHunting
Hard work, being good does rarely equates with reward... those are worker-bee
values. Gotta do those and assure minimizing getting screwed... that's
capitalist values.

